# Sticky  OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray Player Firmware Updates



## Sonnie

*Release Information:

Release date: Initially released on June 26, 2009 as a public beta test version. Promoted to official release version on July 21, 2009.
Category: Latest Official Release AS OF THIS POST

Main Version: BDP83-31-0620
Loader Version: BE2403 85752403
Sub Version: MCU83-23-0513*

Release Notes:

Comparing to the previous official release version BDP83-22-0430, the major changes included in this version are:



 Further improvement to DVD-Audio disc compatibility and navigation.
 Fix for the issue of losing audio at certain DVD-Audio track/chapter transitions, such as "The Beatles – Love".
 Additional on-screen audio information display for DVD-Audio: sample rate in addition to channels and format.
 Support for viewing static pictures on DVD-Audio discs using the PAGE UP and PAGE DOWN remote control buttons.
Compatibility improvement for user-encoded DVD-Audio discs.
 A two-tiered rotation speed control for DVD media: normal speed for DVD-Video/DVD-Audio and increased speed for AVCHD on DVD media. This change is to support the occasional peaks of bit rate required by the AVCHD programs.
 Improved detection of 4:3 aspect ratio bonus material on Blu-ray Discs.
 DVD subtitle quality improvement (sync subtitle to frame). Combing of film-based DVD subtitle should be eliminated.
 Improved remote control response for SACD in fast forwarding or fast rewinding mode.
 Support for bitstream output of HDCD
 Adjustment to the sensitivity of the front panel EJECT and POWER buttons.
 Improvement for handling chapter breaks on DVD. This revision passes the Microsoft WHQL DVD 3:2 Chapter PF False test.
Improvement for DVD navigation.
 Fix for the issue of not able to set a manual IP address when the network cable is connected and there is no DHCP server on the network.
 Fix for the issue of angle icon appearing when the setup menu option "Angle Mark" is set to off.
 Fix for the issue of subwoofer trim setting not applied after power cycle.
 Other general disc compatibility and performance improvements.


All features and improvements of the previous firmware are also included in this version.
Firmware Upgrade Instructions:

*Warning*: Although firmware upgrade is an easy and usually trouble-free process, it is important to ensure that the power supply to the player is stable, and the upgrade process is not interrupted. A failed firmware upgrade can render the player unusable. 
There are three ways to upgrade the firmware. If your player has an Internet connection, the easiest way to upgrade the firmware is the "Via Network" method. If you have a USB thumb drive, you may choose the "Via USB" method. You can also use the "Via Disc" method by preparing a firmware upgrade CD yourself or requesting a firmware CD from OPPO customer service. Please follow one of the three procedures below based on the upgrade method chosen.
*Firmware Upgrade via the Internet*



Turn on your TV display and the OPPO player. Make sure that there is no disc in the player and the player is not playing any content from a USB device.
Press the *SETUP* button on the remote control to enter the setup menu. Select *Device Setup*, *Firmware Upgrade*, and then *Via Network*.
The player will start searching for the new firmware from an OPPO firmware server. Please follow the on-screen instructions to complete the firmware upgrade process. Use the remote control to respond to on-screen prompts. Do not use the front panel buttons because the front panel buttons will stop working during the upgrade process.
DO NOT ATTEMPT TO TURN OFF THE PLAYER, UNPLUG THE POWER, OR PRESS ANY BUTTONS OTHER THAN NECESSARY TO RESPOND TO THE ON-SCREEN PROMPT DURING THE REMAINING UPGRADE PROCESS.
In order to complete the firmware upgrade process, the player will turn off automatically.
Turn on the player again after the firmware upgrade process is completed. Check the new firmware version by going to the setup menu, and then selecting *Device Setup* - *Firmware Information*. If you notice that the firmware versions displayed do not match the versions listed in this release note, please retry the firmware upgrade procedure from step 2 to ensure all parts of the firmware package are installed. Early production models (not sold to retail customers) do not have an upgradeable MCU so the MCU firmware upgrade will fail. This is normal for units with serial number "E202..." .
(Optional) From the setup menu, select *Device Setup*, *Reset Factory Default*, and then choose *OK* to reset the player settings. Enter your customized settings as necessary after resetting.
Congratulations! You have just completed the firmware upgrade.

 *Firmware Upgrade via a USB Thumb Drive*



OLD LINK ... see latest update.
Insert a USB thumb drive to the computer that stores the downloaded zip file, and unzip the firmware file to the USB drive. Verify that the USB drive now contains a *UPG* folder, and inside the *UPG* folder there are three files: *BDP-83.bin*, *DVD.BIN* and *MCU83-1.BIN*.
Remove the USB drive from the computer.
Turn on your TV display and the OPPO player. Make sure that there is no disc in the player and no other USB device is connected to the player.
Insert the USB drive containing the firmware file to a USB port on the player's front or back panel.
The player usually can recognize the firmware file and prompt you for firmware upgrade. In case the player does not prompt you, press the *SETUP* button on the remote control to enter the setup menu. Select *Device Setup*, *Firmware Upgrade*, and then *Via USB*.
Please follow the on-screen instructions to complete the firmware upgrade process. Use the remote control to respond to on-screen prompts. Do not use the front panel buttons because the front panel buttons will stop working during the upgrade process.
DO NOT ATTEMPT TO TURN OFF THE PLAYER, UNPLUG THE POWER, OR PRESS ANY BUTTONS OTHER THAN NECESSARY TO RESPOND TO THE ON-SCREEN PROMPT DURING THE REMAINING UPGRADE PROCESS.
In order to complete the firmware upgrade process, the player will turn off automatically. Unplug the USB drive after the player turns itself off.
Turn on the player again after the firmware upgrade process is completed. Check the new firmware version by going to the setup menu, and then selecting *Device Setup* - *Firmware Information*. If you notice that the firmware versions displayed do not match the versions listed in this release note, please retry the firmware upgrade procedure from step 4 to ensure all parts of the firmware package are installed. Early production models (not sold to retail customers) do not have an upgradeable MCU so the MCU firmware upgrade will fail. This is normal for units with serial number "E202..." .
(Optional) From the setup menu, select *Device Setup*, *Reset Factory Default*, and then choose *OK* to reset the player settings. Enter your customized settings as necessary after resetting.
Congratulations! You have just completed the firmware upgrade. Delete the *UPG* folder and its content from the USB drive so you do not accidentally install the firmware again.

 
*Firmware Upgrade via CD*



If you requested a firmware CD from OPPO customer service, jump to step 5 of this procedure. You may also follow steps 2 - 4 to burn a firmware CD.
OLD LINK ... see latest update.
Use your favorite CD/DVD burning software to burn a firmware disc from the downloaded CD image file. While doing this, make sure you are not creating a new data disc, but buring from the already-created ISO CD image. Please consult your CD burning software's help/instruction manual for more information on how to do this. Some general instruction for common CD burning software is listed below.
After the disc is burned, verify on the computer that the disc now contains a *UPG* folder, and inside the *UPG* folder there are three files: *BDP-83.bin*, *DVD.BIN* and *MCU83-1.BIN*. This is your firmware disc.
Turn on your TV display and the OPPO player. Make sure that there is no disc in the player and no USB device is connected to the player.
Eject the disc tray, put in the firmware disc, and then close the tray. The player usually can recognize the firmware disc and prompt you for firmware upgrade. In case the player does not prompt you, press the *SETUP* button on the remote control to enter the setup menu. Select *Device Setup*, *Firmware Upgrade*, and then *Via Disc*.
Please follow the on-screen instructions to complete the firmware upgrade process. Use the remote control to respond to on-screen prompts. Do not use the front panel buttons because the front panel buttons will stop working during the upgrade process.
DO NOT ATTEMPT TO CLOSE THE DISC TRAY, TURN OFF THE PLAYER, UNPLUG THE POWER, OR PRESS ANY BUTTONS OTHER THAN NECESSARY TO RESPOND TO THE ON-SCREEN PROMPT DURING THE REMAINING UPGRADE PROCESS.
Remove the disc from the tray when the tray ejects out. In order to complete the firmware upgrade process, the player will turn off automatically. In case the player retracts the tray and turns off before you remove the firmware disc, press the OPEN/CLOSE button on the front panel. The player will turn on and the tray will eject. Remove the disc at this time.
Turn on the player again after the firmware upgrade process is completed. Check the new firmware version by going to the setup menu, and then selecting *Device Setup* - *Firmware Information*. If you notice that the firmware versions displayed do not match the versions listed in this release note, please retry the firmware upgrade procedure from step 5 to ensure all parts of the firmware package are installed. Early production models (not sold to retail customers) do not have an upgradeable MCU so the MCU firmware upgrade will fail. This is normal for units with serial number "E202..." .
(Optional) From the setup menu, select *Device Setup*, *Reset Factory Default*, and then choose *OK* to reset the player settings. Enter your customized settings as necessary after resetting.
Congratulations! You have just completed the firmware upgrade. Erase or discard the firmware disc so you do not accidentally install the firmware again.

 
*General instructions on working with ISO image files*
Note: These are general instructions on how to burn the firmware CD with common CD burning software. Please consult your CD burning software's help/instruction manual for more detail. 


In *Nero Burning Rom version 6 or above *, go to the 'Recorder > Burn Image…' menu and select the ISO image you downloaded.
In *Nero Burning ROM version 5 or earlier*, just go to Nero Burning ROMs 'File > Burn Image' option and select the ISO image you downloaded.
In *Nero Express * select the option for 'Disc Image or Saved Project' to select the ISO image file you downloaded and burn to CD.
In *Easy CD Creator *, go to 'File > Record CD from CD Image' and select the ISO image you downloaded.
In *Power2Go *, go to 'Burning > Burn Disc Image' and select the ISO image you downloaded.
 
Contact OPPO Support:


[email protected]

OPPO Digital, Inc. 
2629B Terminal Blvd.
Mountain View CA 94043 USA

Phone: (650) 961-1118


----------



## Sonnie

*Release Information:

Release date: July 24, 2009.
Category: Public Beta Release (THIS IS A BETA RELEASE AS OF THIS POST)

Main Version: BDP83-34-0722
Loader Version: BE2403 85752403
Sub Version: MCU83-23-0513*

*Note: This release is still a beta test version, not an official release. Use it only if you would like to experiment with the new features and improvements. There is a chance of the new features and improvements not working properly. If that happens, please update your player back to the previous official firmware release. *
Release Notes:

Based on the previous official release version BDP83-31-0620, the major changes included in this version are:



 Blu-ray Disc compatibility improvement, especially for certain titles such as "12 Rounds" and "The Haunting in Connecticut".
 Additional "Deep Color" options utilizing dithering. If the display does not support 36-bit deep color, dithering 36-bit to 30-bit or 24-bit may produce an image that is visually smoother than rounding 36-bit to 30- or 24-bit.
Improved precision for color space conversion.
 Improved upconversion for MKV files that have a picture size smaller than 1280x720 with 24fps frame rate.
Improvement for DVD navigation.
 Other general disc compatibility and performance improvements.


All features and improvements of the previous firmware are also included in this version.
Known Issue:



After selecting "Reset Factory Defaults" from the "Device Setup" menu, the player may lose video output and stop responding to remote control. Should this happen, please turn off the player, turn it back on, enter the setup menu, and select "Device Setup" - "Persistent Storage" - "Erase BD-Video Data". This should clear the error condition and allow you to reset factory default settings.

 
Firmware Upgrade Instructions:

*Warning*: Although firmware upgrade is an easy and usually trouble-free process, it is important to ensure that the power supply to the player is stable, and the upgrade process is not interrupted. A failed firmware upgrade can render the player unusable. 
There are two ways to upgrade the firmware. If you have a USB thumb drive, you may choose the "Via USB" method. You can also use the "Via Disc" method by preparing a firmware upgrade CD yourself or requesting a firmware CD from OPPO customer service. Upgrade via the Internet is not available for beta firmware versions. Please follow one of the two procedures below based on the upgrade method chosen.
*Firmware Upgrade via a USB Thumb Drive*



Click here to download the firmware file BDP-83-34-0722.zip
Insert a USB thumb drive to the computer that stores the downloaded zip file, and unzip the firmware file to the USB drive. Verify that the USB drive now contains a *UPG* folder, and inside the *UPG* folder there is a file *BDP-83.bin*.
Remove the USB drive from the computer.
Turn on your TV display and the OPPO player. Make sure that there is no disc in the player and no other USB device is connected to the player.
Insert the USB drive containing the firmware file to a USB port on the player's front or back panel.
The player usually can recognize the firmware file and prompt you for firmware upgrade. In case the player does not prompt you, press the *SETUP* button on the remote control to enter the setup menu. Select *Device Setup*, *Firmware Upgrade*, and then *Via USB*.
Please follow the on-screen instructions to complete the firmware upgrade process. Use the remote control to respond to on-screen prompts. Do not use the front panel buttons because the front panel buttons will stop working during the upgrade process.
DO NOT ATTEMPT TO TURN OFF THE PLAYER, UNPLUG THE POWER, OR PRESS ANY BUTTONS OTHER THAN NECESSARY TO RESPOND TO THE ON-SCREEN PROMPT DURING THE REMAINING UPGRADE PROCESS.
In order to complete the firmware upgrade process, the player will turn off automatically. Unplug the USB drive after the player turns itself off.
Turn on the player again after the firmware upgrade process is completed. Check the new firmware version by going to the setup menu, and then selecting *Device Setup* - *Firmware Information*. If you notice that the firmware versions displayed do not match the versions listed in this release note, please retry the firmware upgrade procedure from step 4 to ensure all parts of the firmware package are installed. Early production models (not sold to retail customers) do not have an upgradeable MCU so the MCU firmware upgrade will fail. This is normal for units with serial number "E202..." .
Congratulations! You have just completed the firmware upgrade. Delete the *UPG* folder and its content from the USB drive so you do not accidentally install the firmware again.

 
*Firmware Upgrade via CD*



If you requested a firmware CD from OPPO customer service, jump to step 5 of this procedure. You may also follow steps 2 - 4 to burn a firmware CD.
Click here to download the firmware CD image file BDP-83-34-0722-CD-Image.iso.
Use your favorite CD/DVD burning software to burn a firmware disc from the downloaded CD image file. While doing this, make sure you are not creating a new data disc, but buring from the already-created ISO CD image. Please consult your CD burning software's help/instruction manual for more information on how to do this. Some general instruction for common CD burning software is listed below.
After the disc is burned, verify on the computer that the disc now contains a *UPG* folder, and inside the *UPG* folder there is a file *BDP-83.bin*. This is your firmware disc.
Turn on your TV display and the OPPO player. Make sure that there is no disc in the player and no USB device is connected to the player.
Eject the disc tray, put in the firmware disc, and then close the tray. The player usually can recognize the firmware disc and prompt you for firmware upgrade. In case the player does not prompt you, press the *SETUP* button on the remote control to enter the setup menu. Select *Device Setup*, *Firmware Upgrade*, and then *Via Disc*.
Please follow the on-screen instructions to complete the firmware upgrade process. Use the remote control to respond to on-screen prompts. Do not use the front panel buttons because the front panel buttons will stop working during the upgrade process.
DO NOT ATTEMPT TO CLOSE THE DISC TRAY, TURN OFF THE PLAYER, UNPLUG THE POWER, OR PRESS ANY BUTTONS OTHER THAN NECESSARY TO RESPOND TO THE ON-SCREEN PROMPT DURING THE REMAINING UPGRADE PROCESS.
Remove the disc from the tray when the tray ejects out. In order to complete the firmware upgrade process, the player will turn off automatically. In case the player retracts the tray and turns off before you remove the firmware disc, press the OPEN/CLOSE button on the front panel. The player will turn on and the tray will eject. Remove the disc at this time.
Turn on the player again after the firmware upgrade process is completed. Check the new firmware version by going to the setup menu, and then selecting *Device Setup* - *Firmware Information*. If you notice that the firmware versions displayed do not match the versions listed in this release note, please retry the firmware upgrade procedure from step 5 to ensure all parts of the firmware package are installed. Early production models (not sold to retail customers) do not have an upgradeable MCU so the MCU firmware upgrade will fail. This is normal for units with serial number "E202..." .
Congratulations! You have just completed the firmware upgrade. Erase or discard the firmware disc so you do not accidentally install the firmware again.

 
*General instructions on working with ISO image files*
Note: These are general instructions on how to burn the firmware CD with common CD burning software. Please consult your CD burning software's help/instruction manual for more detail. 


In *Nero Burning Rom version 6 or above *, go to the 'Recorder > Burn Image…' menu and select the ISO image you downloaded.
In *Nero Burning ROM version 5 or earlier*, just go to Nero Burning ROMs 'File > Burn Image' option and select the ISO image you downloaded.
In *Nero Express * select the option for 'Disc Image or Saved Project' to select the ISO image file you downloaded and burn to CD.
In *Easy CD Creator *, go to 'File > Record CD from CD Image' and select the ISO image you downloaded.
In *Power2Go *, go to 'Burning > Burn Disc Image' and select the ISO image you downloaded.
 
Contact OPPO Support:


[email protected]

OPPO Digital, Inc. 
2629B Terminal Blvd.
Mountain View CA 94043 USA

Phone: (650) 961-1118


----------



## mdanderson

Oppo has a new firmware update as of 9/30/09.
http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/bdp-83-firmware-40-0925.aspx


----------



## recruit

Here is a new Beta firmware for the BDP83 if anyone wishes to try it out, I have loaded mine and all seems fine :T

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/bdp-83-firmware-47-1125b.aspx

Release Information:

Release date: December 9, 2009.
Category: Public Beta Version

Main Version: BDP83-47-1125B
Loader Version: BE2600 or BT0340
Sub Version: MCU83-25-0811

Release Notes:

Comparing to the previous official release version BDP83-40-0925, the major changes included in this version are:

1. Blu-ray Disc compatibility improvement, especially for certain titles such as the European version of "Terminator Salvation".
2. Experimental subtitle shift feature. During playback, press and hold the "SUBTITLE" button to activate the function and then use up/down arrow buttons to move the subtitle. The shift position is saved in the Playback Setup section of the setup menu. This feature is useful for customers with 2.35:1 projection screens.
3. OSD position feature. The OSD (On-Screen Display) can be moved to work together with the subtitle shift feature. There is a new setup menu option in the Playback Setup section for this.
4. Auto mode for HDMI Audio format. The new "Auto" mode enables the player to use bitstream audio output for audio formats that are supported by the A/V receiver, and LPCM for formats that cannot be decoded by the A/V receiver.

All features and improvements of the previous firmware are also included in this version.


----------



## recruit

Anyone else tried this Beta firmware?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

recruit said:


> Anyone else tried this Beta firmware?


Yes. So far, it is working well on my 83SE.


----------



## recruit

Kal Rubinson said:


> Yes. So far, it is working well on my 83SE.


It does seem stable, I look forward to your thoughts on the SE version :T


----------



## mdanderson

I am using the new beta 1125B and so far it is working ok. The only thing I have encountered is that I can't get Roz's door game to come up on the Monsters Inc bluray disc. This may not be related to the new firmware though.


----------



## recruit

mdanderson said:


> I am using the new beta 1125B and so far it is working ok. The only thing I have encountered is that I can't get Roz's door game to come up on the Monsters Inc bluray disc. This may not be related to the new firmware though.


Still might be worth firing an email off to Oppo to let them know, making them aware of possible problem discs is the whole point of beta firmware


----------



## mdanderson

recruit said:


> Still might be worth firing an email off to Oppo to let them know, making them aware of possible problem discs is the whole point of beta firmware


You are right. I am go ahead and let Oppo about the issue.


----------



## recruit

mdanderson said:


> You are right. I am go ahead and let Oppo about the issue.


Good man :T


----------



## recruit

It has been out a little while but Oppo have a new firmware as below...

*Firmware Release:*

Latest Version

Release date: January 5, 2010. 
Category: Latest Official Release

Main Version: BDP83-48-1224
Loader Version: BE2650 or BT0350
Sub Version: MCU83-25-0811

*Release Notes:*


This version is designed for both the standard BDP-83 and the BDP-83 Special Edition. Comparing to the previous official release version BDP83-40-0925, the major changes included in this version are:

1.Blu-ray Disc compatibility improvement, especially for certain titles such as the European version of "Terminator Salvation", Indican's "The Wonder of It All", and "(500) Days of Summer" from Fox.
2.Subtitle shift feature. During playback, press and hold the "SUBTITLE" button to activate the function and then use up/down arrow buttons to move the subtitle. The shift position is saved in the "Video Setup" - "Display Options" section of the setup menu. This feature is useful for customers with 2.35:1 projection screens. 
3.OSD position feature. The OSD (On-Screen Display) can be moved to work together with the subtitle shift feature. There is a new setup menu item in the "Video Setup" - "Display Options" section for this. 
4.Auto mode for HDMI Audio format. The new "Auto" mode enables the player to use bitstream audio output for audio formats that are supported by the A/V receiver, and LPCM for formats that cannot be decoded by the A/V receiver. 
5.Setup menu changes. Some items are re-grouped into the "Display Options" sub-menu under "Video Setup". Some items are re-ordered in the menu structure to improve the ease of use.
6.Experimental feature - home network streaming. This feature can be accessed from the "My Network" icon in the "Home Menu" screen. It requires a DLNA-capable media server running on your computer. The supported media types are the common set of what the player can decode and what the media server can stream. 
7.Experimental Feature - BluTV. This is an interactive television service that will initially feature channels such as casual games, widgets and movie art. To use this feature, the "BD-Live Network Access" item in the "Network Setup" section and the "Secondary Audio" item in the "Audio Format Setup" section of the player's setup menu must be turned on. 
All features and improvements of the previous firmware are also included in this version. 

Please note that the experimental features are not officially supported and we cannot offer technical support via email or phone. The OPPO Wiki located at wiki.oppodigital.com will be gradually expanded to cover these experimental features.

 Firmware BDP83-48-1224


----------



## ripcard

Thanks for keeping us informed. Downloaded it to my thumb drive and will update mine later today.


----------



## recruit

A new Beta firmware has been released...


http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/bdp-83-firmware-50-0323b.aspx

Release Information:

Release date: March 29, 2010.
Category: Public Beta Version

Main Version: BDP83-50-0323B
Loader Version: BE2690 or BT0390
Sub Version: MCU83-27-0326

Note: This release is still a beta test version, not an official release. Use it only if you would like to experiment with the new features and improvements. There is a small chance of the new features and improvements not working properly. If that happens, please update your player back to the official firmware release.
Release Notes:

This public beta version works for both the standard BDP-83 and the BDP-83 Special Edition. Comparing to the official release version BDP83-48-1224, the major changes included in this version are:

1. When there is no disc playing, the player shows the OPPO background screen instead of the "Home Menu". The "Home Menu" can be accessed by pressing the "Home" button on the remote control.
2. Improvement to MKV compatibility. Some MKV files do not play or play with severe video artifacts when using previous firmware. This version improves the playback of such files.
3. Some users have reported hearing pops or crackles between SACD tracks. This issue happens to certain discs that have data frames that are not aligned with track boundaries. This version removes such pops or crackles.
4. Other general disc compatibility improvement based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples.

All features and improvements of the previous firmware are also included in this version.


----------



## Barumba

Any news on the beta, good or bad?


----------



## recruit

Barumba said:


> Any news on the beta, good or bad?


It has certainly worked fine for me with NO glitches at all, overall it seems a worthy improvement over past updates, infact there is the official firmware release for this one now...

*Release Information:*

Release date: May 5, 2010. 
Category: Latest Official Release

Main Version: BDP83-50-0424
Loader Version: BE2710 or BT0410
Sub Version: MCU83-27-0326

Release Notes:


This version is designed for both the standard BDP-83 and the BDP-83 Special Edition. Comparing to the previous official release version BDP83-48-1224, the major changes included in this version are:

1.Traditional splash screen. When there is no disc playing, the player shows the OPPO background screen instead of the "Home Menu". The "Home Menu" can be accessed by pressing the "Home" button on the remote control.

2.Improvement to MKV compatibility. Some MKV files do not play or play with severe video artifacts when using previous firmware. This version improves the playback of such files.

3.Fix for the SACD pops/crackles issue. Some users have reported hearing pops or crackles between SACD tracks. This issue happens to certain discs that have data frames that are not aligned with track boundaries. This version removes such pops or crackles.

4.Revision of the RS-232 control protocol. If the player is equipped with the RS-232 wired control option, the new protocol adds three verbose modes to enable command echo back, automatic status update and automatic program counter update. For a complete list of RS-232 protocols please refer to the OPPO BDP-83 RS-232 Control Protocol V2 document.

5.Improved volume control function for the analog audio output. Volume control was previously implemented using the DSP (Digital Signal Processor). This version utilizes the DAC (Digital to Analog Converter) chips to perform volume control. This change brings the following benefits: 
■Fix for the subwoofer hum that happens when the player's volume is set to less than 100 while outputting SACD in DSD format over HDMI;
■Volume control in DSD mode for SACD. Previously volume control does not work for DSD mode. With this version, all analog audio outputs of the BDP-83SE and the dedicated stereo output of the BDP-83 can apply volume control in DSD mode. (Note: OPPO recommends setting the player's volume at 100 and using the volume control of your amplifier or receiver.)

6.Fix for a compatibility issue with Sherwood Newcastle R774 A/V receiver. The issue was no audio signal over HDMI when playing a CD.

7.Other general disc compatibility improvement based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples.

8.Minor changes to BD-Live and BD-Java behavior. Erasing the persistent storage from the setup menu now erases both downloaded BD-Live contents and Java-based bookmarks. BD-Live access is set to off after resetting factory default settings. If you prefer to have BD-Live access, please turn it on from the setup menu.
All features and improvements of the previous firmware are also included in this version.

 Click Here to Download new Fimware version


----------



## recruit

A public Beta Firmware has been released for the BDP83...

*Release Information:*

Release date: August 24, 2010. 
Category: Public Beta Version

Main Version: BDP83-52-0816B
Loader Version: BE2731 or BT0431
Sub Version: MCU83-27-0326


Note: This release is still a beta test version, not an official release. Use it only if you would like to experiment with the new features and improvements. There is a small chance of the new features and improvements not working properly. If that happens, please update your player back to the official firmware release. 

Release Notes:


This public beta version works for both the standard BDP-83 and the BDP-83 Special Edition. This version is designed for both the standard BDP-83 and the BDP-83 Special Edition. Comparing to the previous official release version BDP83-50-0424, the major changes included in this version are:

1.A small number of Blu-ray discs with Dolby TrueHD audio exhibit a momentary audio drop-out issue if the player is connected to an A/V receiver via HDMI and bitstream is selected as the HDMI Audio format. This version fixes the issue. 

2.Certain SACD discs with many short tracks or with a long track following several short tracks can cause the player to freeze during playback. This version fixes the issue.

3.The previous firmware version displays the time counter slightly too fast when playing SACD. This version fixes the issue.

4.Support for LPCM audio streaming over home network is restored. The previous firmware did not carry this feature over from older versions. Please note that home network streaming is an experimental feature. You will need a computer running UPnP or DLNA streaming server software that can support transcoding to LPCM in order to use this feature.

5.Fix for the issue of incorrect video size when playing some Blu-ray discs, such as “Patton”. 

6.Other general disc and media file compatibility improvement based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted samples.

All features and improvements of the previous firmware are also included in this version.

 *Click here to download the firmware file BDP-83-52-0816B.zip* 

 *Link to Oppo site with update instructions if required*


----------



## recruit

I have loaded this beta version and NO problems so far, the 5th of May release is still the main official version and updating is not necessary if you do not experience any problems with your player.


----------



## akeoo7

Hi 
Well may be it's pure coincidence but my troubles began shortly after installing this Beta version.
Now when I play anything with Hires audio (bluray, SACD or DVDA) I get 10 to 15 minutes of normal play, then dropouts in audio for a couple of minutes, then no audio at all. No problem for Video.
thought I should share.
:rant:


----------



## recruit

akeoo7 said:


> Hi
> Well may be it's pure coincidence but my troubles began shortly after installing this Beta version.
> Now when I play anything with Hires audio (bluray, SACD or DVDA) I get 10 to 15 minutes of normal play, then dropouts in audio for a couple of minutes, then no audio at all. No problem for Video.
> thought I should share.
> :rant:


Yes you may well experience problems depending on what HDMI equipment you are using that is why it is a Beta and you should report any problems back to Oppo, I am still using the official firmware as it does what I want more or less perfectly but it is up to users whether or not they want to use it.


----------



## akeoo7

Hi Everybody
New Firmware available for BDP83 on oppo's site now. It is the BDP-83-54-0130B.
Thought I might spread the word.
Have a nice day


----------



## recruit

akeoo7 said:


> Hi Everybody
> New Firmware available for BDP83 on oppo's site now. It is the BDP-83-54-0130B.
> Thought I might spread the word.
> Have a nice day


Thanks for the heads up AKE :T

Firmware Release:

*Public Beta Test Release*
Release date: February 1, 2011. 
Category: Public Beta Test Version

Main Version: BDP83-54-0130B
Loader Version: BE2731 or BT0431
Sub Version: MCU83-27-0326
Installation Instructions and Download Link: Click Here


----------



## patchesj

Anyone notice LPCM drop outs during 7.1 TrueHD playback? My PR-SC885P seems to be dropping and "clicking" on the left channel, but all goes away when I change to bitstream output. Didn't have this issue before the latest firmware release.

On a side note, I've found that bitstream is sounding WAY better now than LPCM (aside from the left channel issue).


----------



## yammyguy

Thanks for the headsup on the new firmware. This loving the OPPO BDP83 SE.


----------



## rencan

BDP-83
My current firmware is BDP83-58-1215. Is that the most current or the beta in prior post?

I'm having an issue with player; whenever i load a movie I don't get any audio on previews. I do however get audio when the feature starts.

Using Pioneer SC-57 and JVC HD-350 on a 120" screen.

thanks,


----------

